

A new kind of Humble Bundle - sshumaker
http://www.humblebundle.com/double-fine#kaiju_piledriver

======
sshumaker
What Double Fine is doing here is really clever. Publishers are notoriously
risk-averse, and by demonstrating interest for a game concept, they can more
easily fund innovative games.

